# Taper Attachment SB 9 ?



## woodchucker (May 3, 2017)

What's the purpose of this knurled plug? It has a cotter pin on the other side. Seems like it must be a storage location , but what's the plug do?  I suspect that it might be used in the crossfeed nut bolts place when you disconnect the crossfeed, to keep swarf out of the hole, and going down. But not sure


----------



## dlane (May 3, 2017)

This is what I did with it on my 10 L  tool holder rack I made ,  I have a spare for the ta.


----------



## dlane (May 3, 2017)

Mine didn't have no plug, if I remember rite it's threaded 3/8" npt. But it still works with the ta.


----------



## dlane (May 7, 2017)

Also that hole is used to hold the collet rack , in the pic above u can't see it but that's what holds rack,
I have two of them


----------

